# Which state to register for FE exam?



## climster (May 4, 2013)

Hello. I am a rising senior studying electrical engineering at a ABET accredited program in New Hampshire thinking about taking the October FE exam, but I'm confused about the entire registration/licensure process. I would much rather be licensed in my home state of New York than New Hampshire. Unfortunately I will be in my fall quarter in New Hampshire during the October exam, so I would ideally like to register with New York, but take the exam in New Hampshire. Does anyone know if this is possible? Would this only cost the $75 NY fee and the $125 NCEES FE exam fee? New Hampshire has a $150 fee vs New York with a $75 fee.

I am also seeking advice on when to take the exam. I know April is generally recommended, but I will be mostly done with the core engineering curriculum by June. My senior year will be mostly project courses and upper level courses that are barely tested on the exam. And the material may be fresher in my mind after studying over the summer (at least I tell myself I will study). I'm not sure I will have time to study in the months before April quite like I can over this summer.

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## climster (May 4, 2013)

Another reason I would like to take the exam in the Fall is if I pass, I can put it on my resume for help my job search earlier in my senior year. Hopefully I don't end up waiting until the end of senior year to find a job. I'm not sure how engineering recruiting works, but I imagine having passed the FE exam would give me a slight boost.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 4, 2013)

It doesn't matter which state you take the FE exam in. WHen you go to take the PE you just have to have the state you took it in verify the results to the new state.

I think you have to be within 6 months of graduating to take the FE exam while in school. I took it in april with a may graduation. just listed it on the resume as results pending.

Starting 2014 the FE exam is computer based so that is something to consider as well.


----------



## Lomarandil (May 4, 2013)

Hmm.. my state only required me to be within a year of graduation -- and in that case, taking the exam in October was much easier for me.

More free time (rather than in the crunch of final Senior Design papers), not as long since taking the subjects (most of the test material seemed like sophomore/junior level courses to me), and being able to say that I had passed the FE exam for the spring career fairs seemed like a big advantage.

I think you'll have to register and take the exam with the same state. I don't think NH wants to be signing off on NY's proctors or vice versa. You can always make the drive if it's that important to you -- in my mind, it's not a big deal. Chances are good that you'll end up moving for your first couple of jobs anyhow.

Lo


----------



## solomonb (May 4, 2013)

Go to NCEES.org and read all about the FE exam. There are some great web presentations on the NCEES web site that address all of your questions and concerns. As I understand what NCEES said, you can take the test in NY and have the results sent back to NH for verification.

I would take the exam in the Fall of 13 BEFORE the Computer Based TEsting is implemented. Why? Well, there will be some glitches with the CBT part-- what, hell, I don't know, however, there will be. Now, nurses, architects and accountants all use CBT for examination testing--- so, the technology has been proven and developed.

I think that your assessment of material being tested primarily sophmore/junior level course work is probably accurate. Don't know that for sure, however, would think that is probably accurate.

Jump in and get it done. Put it on your resume and see what happens!

Good Luck!


----------



## climster (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Also does anyone know where the NH and NY exams are administered? I'm guessing NH exam is in Concord where the PE Board is and the NYC exam is only offered at Pratt Institute? The location detail I found is for PE specifically, so I'm wondering if the FE exam is offered anywhere else in New York City. I'd imagine there are many more taking the FE exam than PE exam, seems like an awful large number of people to cram into one test location for NYC.


----------



## CU07 (May 6, 2013)

You can take the NYS FE exam in Albany, Syracuse, or Rochester too. FE applications are due 6/1 in NYS. Also, in NYS you have to have completed at least 3 years/84 credit hours to be considered eligible, so it sounds like you would meet that requirement.


----------



## tim1981 (May 7, 2013)

climster said:


> Hello. I am a rising senior studying electrical engineering at a ABET accredited program in New Hampshire thinking about taking the October FE exam, but I'm confused about the entire registration/licensure process. I would much rather be licensed in my home state of New York than New Hampshire. Unfortunately I will be in my fall quarter in New Hampshire during the October exam, so I would ideally like to register with New York, but take the exam in New Hampshire. Does anyone know if this is possible? Would this only cost the $75 NY fee and the $125 NCEES FE exam fee? New Hampshire has a $150 fee vs New York with a $75 fee.
> 
> I am also seeking advice on when to take the exam. I know April is generally recommended, but I will be mostly done with the core engineering curriculum by June. My senior year will be mostly project courses and upper level courses that are barely tested on the exam. And the material may be fresher in my mind after studying over the summer (at least I tell myself I will study). I'm not sure I will have time to study in the months before April quite like I can over this summer.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated.




When you go to take the PE, it won't matter what state your FE is from, so it's really not a big deal.

Pros for New Hampshire:

They let anyone take the FE. I think they're the only state that does it that way, but you don't need a college degree of any kind, or any experience. I'm not sure what the requirements are for NY, but some states make you wait until after you graduate, or let you take the test before graduating but won't grant you the title until after graduating, sending them your diploma, and waiting. *IF* NY is this way, you might not be able to put it on your resume right away. You definitely could if you pass in NH. Also, just by virtue of the fact that there are no requirements in NH, I would imagine that the application process is easy. Also, you're already there.

Pros for New York:

If that's where you want to get your PE, the paperwork will be a little easier if that's the same state you got your FE in. However, you'll spend less time filling out the extra paperwork, and less money in additional fees, than you would driving to NY, and paying for gas to get there and back,

I would take it New Hampshire if I were you. I took mine in Manchester. If you take it there, bring a watch. There were no clocks in the room when I took it 2 years ago.


----------

